# Inside Hillary Clinton’s Secret Takeover of the DNC



## RackMaster (Nov 2, 2017)

This is crazy that no one in the Party didn't notice this or question things during the election. The DNC sold itself out to the Clinton's. 



Inside Hillary Clinton’s Secret Takeover of the DNC


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 2, 2017)

Money = power.
They learned from Obama and made sure to pay money to the right campaigns (including Republicans).


----------



## Gunz (Nov 2, 2017)

The Clinton's have been pulling strings behind the scenes in the DNC ever since Slick Willie was in the White House. When everybody who ever crosses you ends up in the morgue--"accidentally," of course--people are more than willing to let you have your way.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 2, 2017)

Donna Brazeale. Isn’t she the one who gave HRC the questions ahead of the CNN debate?  Her conscience is just now starting to get to her?

I can’t stop with the giggles


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 2, 2017)

Same person.

Do I understand the timeline correctly, that she was employed by CNN, leaked the CNN debate questions to the Clinton campaign, and a few months later was appointed chair of the DNC?  Seems pretty shady to me.  She stood to gain A LOT, as in a cabinet-level position, if Secretary Clinton won the election.  Now she's trying to point the finger back at the Clinton campaign, when it seems that she was just as complicit as anyone else.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 2, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Same person.
> 
> Do I understand the timeline correctly, that she was employed by CNN, leaked the CNN debate questions to the Clinton campaign, and a few months later was appointed chair of the DNC?  Seems pretty shady to me.  She stood to gain A LOT, as in a cabinet-level position, if Secretary Clinton won the election.  Now she's trying to point the finger back at the Clinton campaign, when it seems that she was just as complicit as anyone else.



I think that's the gist of it.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 2, 2017)

As an FYI:
Obama essentially destroyed the two political organizations that put him in Power, the Chicago Machine and the DNC.


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 2, 2017)

I think they destroyed themselves to put him in power and keep him there.  It was probably worth it to them.  Then they tried the same game plan with the Clinton campaign and it didn’t work.


----------



## AWP (Nov 2, 2017)

Wait, a lifelong Democrat, twice interim chair of the DNC, and woman who sent Clinton questions before the debates is dropping dimes on the DNC and Clinton? She's not a dummy, so what's her end game?


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 2, 2017)

I don't know her end game but I can guess her end state.......real soon!!!


----------



## Centermass (Nov 2, 2017)

Marauder06 said:


> Same person.
> 
> Do I understand the timeline correctly, that she was employed by CNN, leaked the CNN debate questions to the Clinton campaign, and a few months later was appointed chair of the DNC?  Seems pretty shady to me.  She stood to gain A LOT, as in a cabinet-level position, if Secretary Clinton won the election.  Now she's trying to point the finger back at the Clinton campaign, when it seems that she was just as complicit as anyone else.



In a nutshell, self preservation has always been the strongest instinct with these types rather than just stand up and accept responsibility for their actions.


----------

